# Re-did all my rock...



## Kunnagh (Jan 10, 2004)

Bought my first piece of artificial rock-work (just really like the look of it  ) and, in trying to fit it in, had to re-layout nearly every other bit. But now it's done, I quite like how it looks - enough to be brave enough to post a pic here for the first time, in any event...

Tank is a 63gal, 4 foot specimen.










Click here for larger version.

The new 'rock' is the big bit in the middle in the foreground. The cave at the bottom did have a lot more sand in it, but my Ps. Flavus is really not convinced that this a good look, and prefers the two piles to either side...


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

looks nice to me, what type of rocks are you using?


----------



## fishpimpette (Dec 16, 2004)

very natural looking..IMPRESSIVE!!  :thumb:


----------



## Kunnagh (Jan 10, 2004)

TheBanker said:


> looks nice to me, what type of rocks are you using?


It's mostly ocean rock, which I like 'cos of the holes - got a box full when I set the tank up and then bought nice-shaped bits as I went along. The only bits that aren't are the artificial bit in the centre, and the bit with the drilled holes in the back left, which is 'rainbow rock' - it's basically white, but has stripes of colour. Not that you can see them now, thanks to my algae growing skills.... :lol:


----------



## Kunnagh (Jan 10, 2004)

fishpimpette said:


> very natural looking..IMPRESSIVE!!  :thumb:


Thank you! :dancing:


----------



## Tybo (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks good, I like it.


----------



## fishpimpette (Dec 16, 2004)

How much did the rocks cost you? If you do not mind revealing your source..LOL :lol:

I have seen some non-realistic type that snap together & it comes in a box for like $10-12 bucks a few pieces that come together but they do not look like those in there..hmmm. opcorn:


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice setup, The new rock looks great and will look great once its algae covered.


----------



## Kunnagh (Jan 10, 2004)

fishpimpette said:


> How much did the rocks cost you? If you do not mind revealing your source..LOL :lol:
> 
> I have seen some non-realistic type that snap together & it comes in a box for like $10-12 bucks a few pieces that come together but they do not look like those in there..hmmm. opcorn:


Hi. Only the big front rock is artificial - got that just recently, as mentioned. It was about Â£7... hang on a minute.... $14, google informs me...

I can't remember how much the other stuff was - I just picked it up from whatever LFS I was in at the time. The original box-full was very reasonable, as I recall, 'cos the guy gave me a good deal - I was buying everything but the tank from him, mind you...

When we laid it out to the setup you see there, we had most bits out (the fish don't like that at all...) and matched pieces to make good caves, passages and overhangs. Seems to work - there's lots more holes than fish, and everyone has somewhere to go at night... :zz:


----------



## Kunnagh (Jan 10, 2004)

renegade545 said:


> Nice setup, The new rock looks great and will look great once its algae covered.


  See here... (also contains a picture of previous layout!)


----------

